# Tropiflora Spring Festival



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

This weekend, today through Sunday, if anyone is going let me know and we can hook up. I have some baby Vanzo's you can take home with your plants.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I want to go to this but don't know if ill be making the 2 hour drive. It looks like it will be a really good time.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else was planning on going to this but it was a fun time got some cool neo's the hardest part was finding out what the prices were to actually purchase the plants but all in all a good time


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

what I picked up at the show yesterday


----------



## Vclaos (Mar 5, 2011)

Where is tropiflora?? I will be driving down to fl in a couple of weeks so I was wondering if it was somewhere on the way down.


----------



## Vclaos (Mar 5, 2011)

Those look amazing!!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Tropiflora is right between Bradeton & Sarasota on the gulf coast, about an hour south of Tampa. They do not keep the Hypoestes normally but if you ask they get them from their fern supplier Central Florida Ferns, which is wholesale only.


----------



## Vclaos (Mar 5, 2011)

Great I will be in Tampa so I can probably stop by and see!! 
Thanks!!
Vanessa


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

you answered my Q before i even asked it mark. i knew hypoestes wasnt something i'd seen them carry in the past. far to...... normal.

nice looking broms. hope to see you soon. 

james


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

the few of the bromeliads I picked up


----------

